# FLAT CAT



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

erlkonig u have everything


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

AMMO - 3/8" BB DISTANCE- 10 M (33FT.) TARGET - POP CAN










Tried tube first , it did not shoot like ott style board cut, I try to aim the center of the grip and between the forks,gt 5 shots of total 40, first hit was at 27th shot. it shots smoothly I feel that this did not have the power compare to 4 strands 1745 tube. the design said " tube shoot like flat band" , I get confused.










Next try, latex band










Using flat I can use same OTT aiming techquine, and like this setting and shoot very well


















latex band kicks hard on pop can, far more better than tube


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> erlkonig u have everything


I try to collect cattys from every makers but I have to give up my knife hobby


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shot the FK at the ECST and found it to be very accurate with the tube setup. As I recall Jack handed it to me to try and I hit 3 of 4 on a hanging wiffle ball at 10m. 
This is a very good design for those of us who aim rather than shoot "instinctive". The forks on the Flat Kat are so thin that they dissapear when viewed by the shooter, leaving only the bands and the target in your line of sight.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

One of coolest slingshot from Jack


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

M_J said:


> I shot the FK at the ECST and found it to be very accurate with the tube setup. As I recall Jack handed it to me to try and I hit 3 of 4 on a hanging wiffle ball at 10m.
> This is a very good design for those of us who aim rather than shoot "instinctive". The forks on the Flat Kat are so thin that they dissapear when viewed by the shooter, leaving only the bands and the target in your line of sight.


Forgot to mention the adventage of this design- forks will not block the target!!!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my Flat Kat too. It's so easy to shoot and so comfortable.


----------

